# Don't Coddle Your Fish



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey, I have been reading on this site over and over people asking what to feed their piranhas. I am by no means an expert at raising piranha, but I was damn successful. The key is you have to keep in mind that you are raising fish that you are trying to get to be aggressive. I got my p's at 1" and I only fed them live food. I never had a problem with disease, and if they didn't like what I was giving them, they just didn't eat. When you have small p's feed them guppies. Then graduate them to Red Rosies, then to gold fish. It is important not to overfeed them also. These fish are not to be pampered and coddled, it just makes them soft. I made a point, and I was just lazy also, not to feed them for a few days and even a week or two at a time. This makes for hard, tough, p's. The first time I threw a mouse in they devoured it and it was so cool. Then we threw another one in like 3 days later and it drowned. For this behavior, and as punishment, I didn't feed them for 2 weeks. I even once fed them a hampster, which they absolutely ravaged. The key is to keep them accustomed to live food and keep them hungry. Also, forget about this overcrowding rule in tanks people talk about. As you saw from the video we had six p' all 6"-7" in a 55 no problem. This is just my suggestions on how to raise p's and get results like we did. BTW, it also helps to play rap music and have a phatty handy.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

how long did it take you to get them that size 6-7. i have some small ones right now?try to get them as big as soon as possible.


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

about 5-6 months


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2003)

how long could they go till they go cannibalistic?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

The 1st post on this thread has to be one of the most assanine things I have ever read. While your at it, why don't you just take a hook and put some worms on it, throw in a line, catch your piranhas and release them back into your tank, I bet that would make them really tough.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

LOL ... as i often say there is nothing wrong with feeders if your getting them from a trusted source but sticking with just one food type...now thats boring for everybody and not too mention not very healthy .. of course they will survive most times but common people dont stick to just one food ... you are just provoking indigestion...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I used to just feed my p's feeders, untill I realized that they do not get what they need from just feeders. So now they get feeders, bloodworms, brineshirmp, and am going to try breefheart. But i have herd this is hard to remove all fat... hummm


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

giovanni82 said:


> The 1st post on this thread has to be one of the most assanine things I have ever read. While your at it, why don't you just take a hook and put some worms on it, throw in a line, catch your piranhas and release them back into your tank, I bet that would make them really tough.


What is ASININE (look it up it is in the dictionary), is that you are criticizing me. Nice setup, 1" p in a 20 gallon tank. Before you come back and tell me about the unbelievable setup you used to have, I don't care. I used the method I described above and I got what most people want in my piranha tank, healthy aggressive p's that did not require much effort. I just thought I would enlighten people who wanted the kind of results you saw in the video.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Who was saying anything about setups? Not me, that has nothing to do with anything, I have a 20 gallon tank right now because thats what I want, I could of bought a 55 w/ a 8inch Gold Spilo if I wanted, so I don't see your point in that. And your post was asanine, anyone that keeps piranhas will tell you that, bragging about how you starve your fish to make them tougher, real cool man, I don't care if this gets me in trouble w/ the higher beings on this board, but people like you is what gives piranha keepers the bad rep the fish have.


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

giovanni82 said:


> Who was saying anything about setups? Not me, that has nothing to do with anything, I have a 20 gallon tank right now because thats what I want, I could of bought a 55 w/ a 8inch Gold Spilo if I wanted, so I don't see your point in that. And your post was asanine, anyone that keeps piranhas will tell you that, bragging about how you starve your fish to make them tougher, real cool man, I don't care if this gets me in trouble w/ the higher beings on this board, but people like you is what gives piranha keepers the bad rep the fish have.


Again, the correct spelling is ASININE. You are ASININE for trying to use the word yet spell it incorrectly both times you try. Also, congratulations for being able to buy a 55 gallon and also buy a piranha that is 8". I raised my piranha from the size of .5" without losing a single one or having any diseases. I would consider that to be a pretty good job of raising p's. I am not bragging, but merely telling people how I raised my fish. However, I will brag out my spelling capabilities and ability to use words that I know. Please reply back, I can't wait to see how you incorrectly spell asinine again.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

No need to have personal attacks here....


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm having fun.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Just seems giovanni82 is taking it a little personal.


----------



## cfreddy (Nov 22, 2002)

Well, if he took it personally, maybe it will lead to an improvement in his spelling.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Well, if he took it personally, maybe it will lead to an improvement in his spelling.


I did add the spell check feature for just that purpose. :laughlong:


----------



## gofish (Jan 31, 2003)

I think cfr3 needs a warning! RED FLAG RED FLAG :0


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im having fun 2, I could give one F what you do with your fish, but by telling people that they should do what you do is just wrong.


> The key is you have to keep in mind that you are raising fish that you are trying to get to be aggressive.


They are aggresive by nature dumbass.


> I made a point, and I was just lazy also, not to feed them for a few days and even a week or two at a time


That is great information to be giving out to newbies.

And if it makes you feel like a bigger man, by nit picking little spelling errors, feel free, here's one for you, you are an idoit. I will continue to use this board, I will just make sure to not read any more posts by you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Too many personal attacks here, and it has ruined the original intent of the thread.  Handle this through PM.


----------

